# Question regarding fet



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Though I tried reading online bt cldn't grasp much
Can any one plz explain to me in lay man's language the steps in Frozen embryo transfer??
Thanks


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hiya

You can either do a natural or medicated FET.

I did medicated so I still down regged, then had a scan to check lining etc and had tablets and pessaries and they timed the day we had the transfer. On a natural cycle you dont have any drugs and they wait until your body naturally ovulates and then time when to put the embryos back.

Hope that helps a bit!

xx


----------



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for replying
I guess I wld be having a medicated cycle
Approx how much does that take??


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

*Bump* As i am wanting to know aswel xx


----------



## Hayley33 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi I am having my third medicated cycle amd they take approx 5-6 weeks excluding 2ww

hth.

H x


----------



## SachaM (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi sh13,

I searched everywhere for this question when we started our first FET. It's best put into 3 stages I would say.



Down reg stage:10 days apx

Istarted down reg on day 21 of my cycle, which was the 26th June,  I rang the clinic when my period started and they had me in on the same week for a baseline scan to check the lining of the uterus which was on the 6th August (so far 10days from the start) 

Scan stages: 2 weeks apx

you start the estella tablets or whichever your clinic uses to thicken the lining up. A scan is booked in for exactly the week after where they check your progressing well. If all is well a further scan is booked for the same day the following week. Both our scan days were a Friday and they both went well and they thawed our embies out on the following monday.

Transfer stage:  5 days apx

Now my embies were frozen on day 1 so they let them do their thing in the dish and picked the best 2 for transfer on the Wednesday - I had 2 day 3 embies put back in one 25th July and then begun the 2ww....

All in all my complete fet from the day I started down reg' to the day of transfer was 29 days...

I got my BFP on Tuesday! Best of luck to you! 

Xx


----------



## fat_cassy (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi


Day 1 of AF I called clinic.
Day 2 start Prognova tablets (hrt)
Day 10 Scan to check lining thickness
Day 18 Blood Test
Day 19 start pessaries 
Day 23 Blast transfer. Day 5 blast - would be sooner if you have a day 3


----------



## xoxkelz (Sep 12, 2011)

HI all, 

I am waiting for my review app with my fertility clinic to go ahead with my 2nd FET. I have had 1 failed IVF and 1 failed FET previous. I was just wondering if anyone has any advice on how to help my chances of success, ie certain foods to eat or how much rest i should be getting after. After both my failed IVF and FET i had bedrest for 1st 3 days and took it very easy over the 2ww. thanks xxx


----------



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply
All the best for your FEt fat_cassy

Sacha_m congrats on your bfp

Xoxkelz
I asked the nurse she said to just eat healthy...

How much time did you have to wait between your Ivf and FEt


----------



## SachaM (Apr 24, 2012)

Thankyou! 

I had to wait for the withdrawal bleed and then I started on injections on day 21 of my next cycle.

X


----------

